# Honda Civic Type-R ~ New Car Preparation Detail ~ Summit Detailing



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Hello all,

Possibly the first new Type-R to be Detailed in the UK!?

So after the usual safe wash / decon routine it was time to inspect the paintwork.
All in all very good, a small sanding mark on the front bumper corner and factory polishing defects on both rear quarter panels above the styling line.
A quick whizz over with a finishing pad & polish followed by a complete panel down and it was time to crack out the coatings!

Gtechniq C1 applied to paint and alloy wheel faces
Followed by 2xlayers of Exo
G1 on all the glass
Fabric Protection applied to all seats, carpets and carpet mats
Exhausts cleaned up with White Diamond
Tyres dressed with T1

Ready for collection...

[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/DF209E7D-00F1-4AC2-929B-496C7995F4E4_zps2bhww04h.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/CC5D41AD-2505-4FBD-B7A7-5CDB1B2C4E41_zpsphqzerfo.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/61764496-A3DC-4969-9551-4A227D6D03C1_zpsfwlgevsa.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/343860BD-40C0-406E-B808-6E1A5DAF60F5_zps1ry7nr9a.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/6F1CFA5C-E2F1-4F7A-8530-3E72A8132E31_zps2hoqtg8u.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/D0559D67-218A-467C-96FF-F4A9A80E8D43_zpsil7wf3oo.jpg.html]

[URL=http://s1348.photobucket.com/user/SummitDetailing/media/D0559D67-218A-467C-96FF-F4A9A80E8D43_zpsil7wf3oo.jpg.html]

Thanks for looking

Cheers

Chris:wave:


----------



## A1luke (Jan 4, 2015)

I must admit, not a massive fan of these cars... bit too much wing for me!


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Is it me or do the wheels look a little lost in the arches, especially the back one in the 2nd pic.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Kind of agree, I'm not keen on the ott colour combo.


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Good work!


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

got my main dealer invite for a test drive the other day:driver:


----------



## aligtwood (Jul 25, 2012)

Cannot wait to test drive mine next Saturday. Hopefully the car lives up to the hype. Car looks great after the detail.


----------



## paulb1976 (Nov 2, 2012)

£33k list price for GT.


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Nice car but cant help thinking it looks a bit halfords style...


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

I love these already! Maybe its a marmite thing. Just love Hondas approach to it all instead of slapping some bigger wheels etc and a gti badge on


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

A1luke said:


> I must admit, not a massive fan of these cars... bit too much wing for me!


Your not the only one:thumb: I prefer the more subtle GolfR or even a Leon Cupra given the choice:car:



Tuddie said:


> Is it me or do the wheels look a little lost in the arches, especially the back one in the 2nd pic.


That was my first thought on arrival!...visually black wheels always look smaller than the same style in silver. There's a lot of red bodywork above the rear wheels making the car look underwheeled.

They look like 17's not 19's!:wall:


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Went to local dealer this afternoon, the wheels look fine in the flesh, whole car looked great.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Great work but I'm just not a fan of the looks of these. Just looks like the parts bin has been raided and lots of bits stuck on. The design doesn't flow.


----------



## jackzx84 (May 9, 2015)

Surprised a lot of people hating on this! I Think it looks real mean, I'm sure it will be a cracking motor


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Am glad lots of people don't like these. Hopefully I can buy one cheaper years down the line , it'll depreciate more lol


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Saw one in the flesh for the first time today at my local dealers. Happy to say I thought it looked stunning in the flesh, inside and out.

Time to book a test drive I think.

Nice to see the work you have done on this one for it's new owner.


----------



## A1luke (Jan 4, 2015)

Arent these front wheel drive? Whats the need for the Halfords wing?


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm not a fan either, especially of that rim tape whatever it is. Looks like an alloy gator :lol:


----------



## kobe (Aug 12, 2014)

Are they 19 wheels?! red lip too... hmmmm how typical... lol


----------



## Reanimation (May 29, 2014)

Zetec-al said:


> Nice car but cant help thinking it looks a bit halfords style...


Agree, looks like a load of bits stuck on the old car.


----------



## tomlister (Dec 31, 2012)

stunning car, must be a very proud owner!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's a car that has grown on me, wasn't so sure in the beginning, some would say it looks like it's come from Gran Turismo.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Not too sure what to think of these. I'm not a fan of the colour, just a bit too red for me. I think I saw a pic of this in a blue model? That colour looked nicer.


----------



## Flakepop (Jun 4, 2015)

Don't do more than 40mph in reverse seemingly the rear spoiler can be ripped off!! Heard this from a transport company while they were doing testing for delivery!!! At least tho it's easy to pick up one from nearest halfords.

Back to the detail, good job I do like a honda in Milano red, did you find the detail to take longer as it being a hot hatch with all the styling that's on the car?


----------



## NeshUk (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks good in red!

Check this version out too...

https://www.flickr.com/photos/andyliuphotography/sets/72157656376584930/with/20108682248/


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

Grown on me gradually. trying to resist going for test drive in case dealer hooks me!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Flakepop said:


> Back to the detail, good job I do like a honda in Milano red, did you find the detail to take longer as it being a hot hatch with all the styling that's on the car?


Cheers, yes it wasn't the most straight forward in terms of coating application. The front bumper & front wings are a little fussy, the tailgate/spoiler doesn't seem that well sealed so held lots of water, then more water, then oh look more water

For some reason the rear wheels on this car were not painted to the same standard as the front's - in that the inner barrel directly behind each spoke wasn't particularly black:wall:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Ravinder said:


> Not too sure what to think of these. I'm not a fan of the colour, just a bit too red for me. I think I saw a pic of this in a blue model? That colour looked nicer.


The blue is a nice shade, however it doesn't work for me on the type-r as there is a fair bit of black, here, there and everywhere and the red lip to the alloy wheels - doesn't link up to anything on the car.

If I had to have one I think I'd go for the Grey.:car:


----------



## dubstyle (Jun 13, 2007)

Cracking work. Can't wait to see one on the road.

Does needs some spacers on the back to push them wheels out


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats on the top job that you did on the Type R mate !


----------



## cam73 (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice job on the car. It's very much a marmite car and not my thing (I'll stick with my Mk 7 Golf R). That said the red does seem to be a good choice for a car which is already bold and brash!


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

not a fan of the car myself but great work


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

At least it'll be fast enough nobody will see you in it 
Stunning finish thou 🏻


----------



## Itsme (Mar 31, 2012)

Flakepop said:


> Don't do more than 40mph in reverse seemingly the rear spoiler can be ripped off!! Heard this from a transport company while they were doing testing for delivery!!! At least tho it's easy to pick up one from nearest halfords.
> 
> Back to the detail, good job I do like a honda in Milano red, did you find the detail to take longer as it being a hot hatch with all the styling that's on the car?


Great car! Why would you ever do more than 40 in reverse?


----------

